# Look for 3 person Kayak



## lanlanlou (Jul 8, 2012)

Dad and I love to kayak but would like to take our daughter. We were hoping to find a 3 person kayak but I am having trouble finding anything online. 
I have seen a few families out using them but they usually have one small child. Ours is only 5 but she is already 80 pounds!

Anyone have any ideas besides splitting up and using 2 kayaks?
THANKS!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Custom weld three creek boats togerther


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

If you are looking for a kayak for three, consider a pirogue if a skirt is not needed.    Cajun Pirogue Boat Kit Photos
http://www.unclejohns.com/boat/whitt/whitt-2.jpg
You might find flat water hunting kayaks with a large enough cockpit for three also


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I recommend one of these things.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Andy H. said:


> I recommend one of these things.


Those things suck for flat water paddling though . lanlanlou, where will you be using the craft?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Consider canoes. Start with an OC-2 and stick her in the middle (oc-3!). When she gets big enough then you go to two crafts. Either k-2 or oc-2 and k-1 or oc-1.


----------

